# Moss and lichen with paints!



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

A great tutorial, and a little Bastille  Thanks!


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing! Seem like even I could pull off that technique. I will give it a try!


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Oct 8, 2009)

Probably one of the best and simplest "why didn't I think of that" ideas I've ever seen for tombstone Moss. I'm all over this one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

That's so amazingly simple and looks so authentic, love it thanks for posting!!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this technique! Anything that looks this realistic, and easy to boot, is
a definite keeper.


----------



## sbrooks (Feb 6, 2015)

Simple and effective,love it


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2005)

Very neat, i had done something like that with sawdust in the past - but i think this is a much better effect


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

here is a pic of a real tombstone with the moss on it, and this paint technique is very realistic


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

That is sweet, I saw a brief tut on a similar technique a few years ago, but haven't been able to find it since. Downloaded this one so I won't lose it.


----------



## FirstSpartan (Aug 7, 2008)

I like that rust color! I'm going to add that to my arsenal of ideas.


----------



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

This is so easy and I will be using it ! Thanks so much!


----------



## Chops6965 (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't add anything that hasn't already been said but I'll say somthing anyway, lol. That technique is awesome and looks fantastic! I can't wait to try it on my own tombstones. 

Thanks for a great tutorial!


----------



## Danielball483 (Jul 6, 2015)

OMG this looks amazing and so real. I can't wait to try it and I can only hope it turns out this good. Thanks for sharing this with everyone.


----------



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

The creativity of everyone here never ceases to amaze... it seems like such a simple solution and looks amazing! Definitely going to add this to my book of how-to's and use it to dress up our cemetery this season! Thanks for sharing such an awesome technique.


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Love it, will give this a go.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

I have many tombstones that will for sure be enhanced with this technique. Any suggestions on what colors seem to look best?


----------



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

FirstSpartan said:


> I've had a whole bunch of people wondering how I did my moss on my tombstones so here's the video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This video is no longer available. Anyone know what the technique was?


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

I no longer have the video download the OP made, but the technique I use isn't too far off from what this was, since this thread is essentially dead, I made a how-to of what I do: Realistic Lichen


----------

